

Indian teens make washing machine with junks, runs without power - Garbage
http://www.siliconindia.com/shownews/Indian_teens_make_washing_machine_with_junks_runs_without_power-nid-71376.html

======
CodeMage
Almost no useful information can be found in the article. Basically it's about
a couple of students who constructed a washing machine out of "junk material";
the machine uses "kinetic energy" to run. There is no explanation of how the
kinetic energy is provided to the machine, nor what materials were used apart
from a plastic bottle used as the "box to wash the clothes".

------
drinian
It's not a perpetual-motion machine; it uses a "kinetic energy" input. Could
be an electric motor, or a hand-crank.

But, then, that technology's been around for quite a while:
[http://www.cleanairgardening.com/portable-washing-
machine.ht...](http://www.cleanairgardening.com/portable-washing-machine.html)

